# Grinding Wheel Diamond Dresser



## Draw-Tech (Mar 1, 2015)

Hey All
  I don&#8217;t know about you, but one of the things that aggravates me is going to the grinder to sharpen a lathe tool bit or drill, and find the wheel looking like a bad dirt road with wagon wheel ruts. Here is a tool I designed to give a shape 90° corner that you can sharpen a split point drill by hand, or lathe bits.
Full plans included
  Jack
  Draw-Tech 












View attachment Grinding_Wheel_Dresser.pdf


----------



## ozzie46 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you ,  You are very generous.

 This will make a great addition to my grinder area.

 Ron


----------



## AussieJimG (Mar 1, 2015)

Simple, and useful. A good design and one that we all need

Jim


----------



## bobm985 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thanks very much!
Bob


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 2, 2015)

If this excellent design is extended to pivot as well , it will do curved and complicated grinding shapes on abrasive wheels. I got something like that on a professionally made. By whom? No idea. 

Nice to see it made 'in house'


----------



## gus (Mar 2, 2015)

Thank You vbery much for the drawing. Will DIY for tool bit and drill grinding. I use a standard dressing stone from  LMS and grind stone face is barely acceptable. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Gus,

Something you might want to try. Sorry I don't have pictures, but could take one if I can't explain this right.

On my "Utility" grinder, which is an 8-inch DeWalt model, I dress the wheels (The new wheels which I bought to replace the ones it came with.) with the dressing stone. With the wheels running out of balance, vibration is an issue and using the stone hand-held is not satisfactory, so I have loosened the toolrest(s) and then CLAMPED the stone to the tool rest, then carefully moved the toolrest/stone into the wheel very slowly. To fine-dress, I stopped the motor, then tightened the toolrest/stone, then ran the motor for several minutes, going from hearing a few "ting" sounds in several seconds to no sounds at all. Repeat if necessary.

Disclaimer: I do all of the above very carefully and in very small increments. I think it is within my ability to do it this way and I'm talking about less pressure than hand-grinding in general. Be careful and use your own judgement regarding safety.

Double-checking: I have this grinder on a pedestal and a water tray mounted in front of the machine, so I aim for the fewest waves in the water bath to see when I have things not only cleaned up, but running with the least vibration.

I have one of the single-diamond dressers (It was on sale when I bought it.) and a future project is to redesign the toolrests for this grinder and incorporate a diamond-dressing attachment. I don't know when, as cold weather and family events are keeping me out of the shop.

Best of luck in shop and fishing,

--ShopShoe


----------



## Draw-Tech (Mar 2, 2015)

goldstar31 said:


> If this excellent design is extended to pivot as well , it will do curved and complicated grinding shapes on abrasive wheels. I got something like that on a professionally made. By whom? No idea.
> 
> Nice to see it made 'in house'


Thanks Goldstar31, and all
I'll look for the best spot to pivot the unit for radius, will post changes as soon as done. Great suggestion 
Thanks
Jack 
Draw-Tech


----------



## gus (Mar 2, 2015)

ShopShoe said:


> Gus,
> 
> Something you might want to try. Sorry I don't have pictures, but could take one if I can't explain this right.
> 
> ...



Hi ShopShoe,

How faraway are you from YellowStone. Was there in summer 2003.Pardon my geography.Was in Wyoming,Idaho,Nevada,Montana etc. Have yet to try Bison Steak. Is it good eating or totally ban as protected animal??? Gus is steak crazy.Japanese Steaks are very expensive but good.


----------



## Draw-Tech (Mar 2, 2015)

As Shopshoe said

Grinding wheels are a potential explosion hazard. When dressing a wheel the amount of stone removed per pass should only be a couple of thousands. not only may it cause wheel explosion, it will rip the diamond from its mount.

(SAFETY IS FIRST)

Jack


----------



## ShopShoe (Mar 2, 2015)

Gus,

Just saw you posted. Good Day, It's morning here.

Iowa is a ways away from Yellowstone, Closer to Chicago. South of Minnesota and between Missouri and Mississippi rivers.

If you are interested in other-than-beef steaks, Google "Buffalo Steaks" or "Buffalo Meat." There are also people crossbreeding beef cattle breeds with Buffalo/Bison and meat is called "Beefalo."

I have not eaten any of these, and probably not likely to as doctors want me not to eat so much red meat. When I was young I knew many hunters and have eaten venison, moose, and elk. Can't get good seafood here like you can, so we eat farm raised fish from frozen or in summer small fresh-water fish can be caught in ponds and lakes, but overfishing means severe limits on what you can keep: Catch-and-Release fishing.

Small factoid: Some Iowa Beef farmers are raising cattle for export to Japan where it shows up as Kobe Beef.

My apologies to other members to OT post, 

--ShopShoe


----------



## mcostello (Mar 2, 2015)

Have had Beefalo as ground meat and highly recommend it. Have to add some grease to cook it as it sticks to the pan.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 2, 2015)

Draw-Tech said:


> Thanks Goldstar31, and all
> I'll look for the best spot to pivot the unit for radius, will post changes as soon as done. Great suggestion
> Thanks
> Jack
> Draw-Tech


 
Great stuff, Jack!

 Actually you have got far further than most imagine. With a little biit more, you can modify the Double ended grinder thing to make a more than capable Tool and Cutter grinder. It is worth looking at Hemingwaykits in the UK at their Worden because all you need is to extend your grinding table and if you slide your excellent tool arrangement back and forwards you can do not only lathe tools, drills and slot drills.

Mine is something called a Kennet which is probably the predecesor to the Worden. Mine is the castings affair and I use it far more than the Quorn which is difficult to make and rather fiddly to set up.

Anyway, have a look on the net. 

Meantime, thank you for your interest and kind words.

Cheers

Norman


----------

